# Outlook 2010 PDF Preview Handler error



## dannyb57 (Nov 4, 2009)

Some of my PDFs in outlook have begun to give me a pdf preview error.

*This file cannot be previewed because of an error with the following previewer


PDF Preview Handler*

If you try to open it or save it I get this error.
*
Cannot create file: Individual Credit File.pdf. Right click the folder you want to create the file in, and then click properties on the shortcut menu to check 
your permissions for the folder.*

I've tried removing and re-adding the email account but it made no difference.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Regedit>Find>OutlookSecureTempFolder>When its found in the Documents and Settings Folder copy the location>Start>Run>Paste what you found>Windows Explorer opens with folder>Delete all files in it>After restarting Outlook it should work.


----------



## dannyb57 (Nov 4, 2009)

It worked! thanks allot:smile: I tried editing the registry like some of the fixes on other websites showed but they didn't work.


----------

